# How/what to use to shave my angora rabbits?



## DianeS (Jul 11, 2011)

The Angora rabbits are now 7 months old, and we're just about to head off on our moving adventure to another state... which means it's time to shave the angoras! They'll be much cooler on the trip that way. 

I don't own anything for shaving animals. What do you recommend I purchase? Its for 8 rabbits, so I'm likely to purchase something and use it myself. What is the best clipper for getting through that downy baby rabbit wool? 

Any shaving tips other than just go do it and take it slowly?


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't have any experience with Angora's but here's a forum that I found that discusses it:
http://www.petgroomerforums.com/chat/showthread.php?9592-anybody-ever-shaved-a-rabbit


----------



## hoodat (Jul 17, 2011)

Normally angoras aren't shaved, just brushed out for the fiber. If you shave a rabbit don't get too close to the skin. They have very tender skin and depend on the hair to provide them protection.


----------

